# 2004 NBA Summer League Rosters



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2004 NBA Summer League Rosters*

ATLANTA HAWKS: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Jackie Butler (Coastal Christian Academy)
-- Josh Childress (Stanford)
-- Kyle Davis (Auburn)
-- Marquis Estill (Kentucky)
-- Travis Hansen (BYU)
-- Junior Harrington (Wingate)
-- Rick Hughes (Thomas More)
-- Royal Ivey (Texas)
-- Altron Jackson (South Florida)
-- Drew Nicholas (Maryland)
-- Dylan Page (Wisconsin Milwaukee)
-- Stephane Pelle (Colorado)
-- Donta Smith (Southeast Illinois College)
-- Josh Smith (Oak Hill Academy)
-- Cory Violette (Gonzaga)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BOSTON CELTICS: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE & REEBOK VEGAS SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Tony Allen (Oklahoma State)
-- Marcus Banks (UNLV)
-- Ernest Brown (Indian Hills College)
-- Chris Burgess (Utah)
-- Robert Jackson (Marquette)
-- Al Jefferson (Prentiss High)
-- Tony Kitchings (South Carolina)
-- Dexter Lyons (Central Florida)
-- Bryant Matthews (Virginia Tech)
-- Thomas Mobley (College of Charleston)
-- Kendrick Perkins (Ozen High)
-- Justin Reed (Ole Miss)
-- Michael Watson (Missouri Kansas City)
-- Delonte West (St. Joseph's)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHARLOTTE BOBCATS: (MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Corey Benjamin (Oregon State) 
-- Keith Carter (Ole Miss)
-- Kaniel Dickens (Idaho)
-- Todd Fuller (North Carolina State)
-- Patrick Johnson (Ball State)
-- Arthur Johnson (Missouri)
-- Danny Johnson (College of Charleston)
-- Jason Kapono (UCLA)
-- Smush Parker (Fordham)
-- Bernard Robinson (Michigan) 
-- Jeryl Sasser (SMU)
-- Tamar Slay (Marshall)
-- Gerald Wallace (Alabama)
-- Loren Woods (Arizona)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHICAGO BULLS: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Ben Gordon (Connecticut)
-- Linton Johnson III (Tulane)
-- Luol Deng (Duke)
-- Terry Black (Baylor)
-- Jannero Pargo (Arkansas)
-- Jermaine Brown (Minnesota State Mankato)
-- Maurice Jeffers (St. Louis)
-- Chris Duhon (Duke)
-- Kirk Penney (Wisconsin)
-- Tommy Smith (Arizona State)
-- Chris Alexander (Iowa State)
-- Mario Austin (Mississippi State)
-- Alvin Jones (Georgia Tech)
-- Zoltan Bencze (Hungary)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CLEVELAND CAVALIERS: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Josh Asselin (Michigan)
-- Andre Brown (DePaul)
-- Kedrick Brown (Okaloosa Walton College)
-- DeSagana Diop (Oak Hill Academy)
-- Chuck Eidson (South Carolina)
-- Guilherme Giovannoni (Brazil)
-- Frank Iguodala (Dayton)
-- Luke Jackson (Oregon)
-- Nick Jacobson (Utah)
-- Lonnie Jones (Ball State)
-- Dan Langhi (Vanderbilt)
-- Jason Miskiri (George Mason)
-- Dean Oliver (Iowa)
-- Ryan Randle (Maryland)
-- Dajuan Wagner (Memphis)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DALLAS MAVERICKS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE & REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Brian Boddicker (Texas)
-- Justin Brown (Connecticut)
-- Luis Flores (Manhattan)
-- Marquis Daniels (Auburn)
-- Joseph Gomis (France)
-- Rod Gregoire (Central Oklahoma)
-- Devin Harris (Wisconsin)
-- Derek Hood (Arkansas)
-- Josh Howard (Wake Forest)
-- Didier Ilunga-Mbenga (Congo)
-- Ray Johnston (Alabama)
-- Bingo Merriex (TCU)
-- Simeon Naydenov (Louisville)
-- Maleye Ndoye (Furman)
-- Pavel Podkolzine (Russia)
-- Jemeil Rich (SMU)
-- Jon Stefansson (Iceland)
-- Chad Wilkerson (Oral Roberts)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DENVER NUGGETS: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Koko Archibong (Pennsylvania)
-- Sani Becirovic (Slovenia)
-- Francisco Elson (California)
-- Ben Eze (Southern Idaho College)
-- Ron Hale (Florida State)
-- David Johnson (Texas Wesleyan)
-- Ken Johnson (Ohio State)
-- Tyree Jones (Eastern Oregon)
-- Billy Keys (New Mexico State)
-- Marcus Melvin (North Carolina State)
-- Roderick Nealy (Houston Baptist)
-- Matt Nielsen (Australia)
-- Ugonna Onyekwe (Pennsylvania)
-- Melvin Sanders (Oklahoma State)
-- Miles Simon (Arizona)
-- Nikoloz Tskitishvili (Georgia)
-- Deon Williams (Eastern Washington)
-- Xue Yuyang (China)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DETROIT PISTONS: (MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Brian Boddicker (Texas)
-- Tierre Brown (McNeese State)
-- Joe Forte (North Carolina)
-- Yaniv Green (Israel)
-- Terrence Hill (Kennesaw State)
-- Tahj Holden (Maryland)
-- Harold Jamison (Clemson)
-- Horace Jenkins (William Patterson)
-- Ken Johnson (Ohio State)
-- Billy Keys (New Mexico State)
-- Bryant Matthews (Virginia Tech)
-- Kevin Melson (Wright State)
-- Rickey Paulding (Missouri)
-- Keith Waleskowski (Dayton)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)

-- Andris Biedrins (Latvia)
-- Tony Bland (San Diego State)
-- Chris Booker (Purdue)
-- Matt Carroll (Notre Dame)
-- Ousmane Cisse (St. Jude High) 
-- Paul Grant (Wisconsin)
-- Brandin Knight (Pittsburgh)
-- Herve Lamizana (Rutgers)
-- Mickael Pietrus (France)
-- Marlon Parmer (Kentucky Wesleyan)
-- Nick Vander Laan (Concordia)
-- Luke Whitehead (Louisville)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INDIANA PACERS: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Uka Ugbai (Boston College)
-- Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje (Georgetown)
-- Brian Brown (Ohio State)
-- Joe Bunn (Phillips)
-- Jermaine Dearman (Southern Illinois)
-- Tyrone Grant (St. John's0
-- Adam Harrington (Auburn)
-- David Harrison (Colorado)
-- Sani Ibrahim (Gulf Coast College)
-- James Jones (Miami (FL)
-- Art Long (Cincinnati)
-- Ramod Marshall (Dayton)
-- John Oden (Southern Indiana)
-- Luke Recker (Iowa)
-- Soumaila Samake (Mali)
-- Nick Sheppard (Pepperdine)
-- Fred Wiliams (UAB)
-- Rashad Wright (Georgia)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)

-- Lionel Chalmers (Xavier)
-- Tremmel Darden (Niagara)
-- Mike Johnson (Oklahoma)
-- Chris Kaman (Central Michigan)
-- Ontario Lett (Pittsburgh)
-- Terence Morris (Maryland)
-- Brandon Mouton (Texas)
-- Chad Prewitt (Arizona State)
-- Hollis Price (Oklahoma)
-- Kevin Rice (Utah State)
-- Quinton Ross (SMU)
-- Joe Shipp (California)
-- Jobey Thomas (UNC Charlotte)
-- Jerod Ward (Michigan)
-- Chris Wilcox (Maryland)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOS ANGELES LAKERS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)

-- Zbigniew Bialek (Poland)
-- Timmy Bowers (Mississippi State)
-- Tony Bobbitt (Cincinnati)
-- Travon Bryant (Missouri)
-- Brian Cook (Illinois)
-- Ramel Curry (Cal State Bakersfield)
-- Marcus Douthit (Providence)
-- Nate Johnson (Louisville)
-- Bryant Mathews (Virginia Tech)
-- Kareem Rush (Missouri)
-- Charles Smith (New Mexico)
-- Sasha Vujacic (Slovenia)
-- Luke Walton (Arizona)
-- Nate Williams (Georgia State)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)

-- Troy Bell (Boston College)
-- Jaron Brown (Pittsburgh)
-- Antonio Burks (Memphis)
-- Andre Emmett (Texas Tech)
-- Cedric Henderson (Memphis)
-- Ryan Humphrey (Notre Dame)
-- Dahntay Jones (Duke)
-- Kris Lang (North Carolina)
-- Antonio Meeking (Louisiana Tech)
-- Scott Merritt (Marquette)
-- Aerick Sanders (San Diego State)
-- Ansu Sesay (Ole Miss)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MIAMI HEAT: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Nate Green (Indiana State)
-- Marcus Moore (Washington State)
-- Marque Perry (St. Louis)
-- Phillip Gilbert (Bradley)
-- Melvin Sanders (Oklahoma State)
-- Dorell Wright (South Kent Prep)
-- Ron Hale (Florida State)
-- Josh Powell (North Carolina State)
-- Darius Rice (Miami (FL)
-- Matt Freije (Vanderbilt)
-- Jerome Beasley (North Dakota)
-- Andy Ellis (Texas Tech)
-- Albert Miralles (Spain)
-- Will McDonald (South Florida)
-- Wang Zhi-Zhi (China)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MILWAUKEE BUCKS: (MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- William Avery (Duke)
-- Mario Bennett (Arizona State)
-- Dan Gadzuric (UCLA)
-- Eddie Gill (Weber State)
-- Marcus Haislip (Tennessee)
-- Fred House (Southern Utah)
-- Zaza Pachulia (Georgia)
-- Jefferson Sobral (Brazil)
-- Szymon Szewczyk (Poland)
-- Damien Wilkins (Georgia)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES: (MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Michael Bauer (Minnesota)
-- Cookie Belcher (Nebraska)
-- Jackie Butler (Coastal Christian Academy)
-- Josh Davis (Wyoming)
-- Ndudi Ebi (Westbury Christian)
-- Greg Grays (Detroit Mercey)
-- Jerry Holman (Minnesota)
-- Jermaine Jackson (Detroit)
-- Jarron Jones (Lynn University)
-- Keith McLeod (Bowling Green)
-- Michel Morandais (Colorado)
-- Kirk Penney (Wisconsin)
-- Kasib Powell (Texas Tech)
-- Rick Rickert (Minnesota)
-- Blake Stepp (Gonzaga)
-- Bruno Sundov (Croatia)
-- Cory Violette (Gonzaga)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW JERSEY NETS: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Damone Brown (Syracuse)
-- Sam Clancy (USC)
-- Kyle Davis (Auburn)
-- Alvin Jones (Georgia Tech)
-- Donny Marshall (Connecticut)
-- Dan McClintock (Northern Arizona)
-- Desmond Penigar (Utah State)
-- Zoran Planinic (Croatia)
-- Brian Scalabrine (USC)
-- Willie Solomon (Clemson)
-- Tom Timmermans (Notre Dame)
-- Jeff Trepagnier (USC)
-- Kristaps Valters (Latvia)
-- B.B. Walden (South Florida)
-- Ray Weathers (Michigan State)[/list]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW ORLEANS HORNETS:

-- Alex Garcia (Brazil)
-- James Lang (Central Park Christian School)
-- Tim Pickett (Florida State)
-- J.R. Smith (St. Benedict's Prep)
-- David West (Xavier)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW YORK KNICKS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)

-- Trevor Ariza (UCLA)
-- Andre Barrett (Seton Hall)
-- Ales Chan (Seton Hill)
-- Tim Gittens (Wisconsin Milwaukee)
-- Justin Hamilton (Florida)
-- Trevor Harvey (Florida State)
-- David Hawkins (Temple)
-- DerMarr Johnson (Cincinnati)
-- Zach Marbury (Rhode Island)
-- Anthony Myles (Xavier)
-- Brett Nelson (Florida)
-- Michael Sweetney (Georgetown)
-- Rob Thomson (Fairfield)
-- Cezary Trybanski (Poland)
-- Frank Williams (Illinois)
-- Brent Wright (Florida)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORLANDO MAGIC: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- David Bailey (Loyola Chicago)
-- Keith Bogans (Kentucky)
-- Jamar Smith (Maryland)
-- Mario Kasun (Croatia)
-- Anderson Varejao (Brazil)
-- Dwight Howard (Southwest Atlanta Christian Academy)
-- Jameer Nelson (St. Joseph's)
-- Jimmie Hunter (Life University)
-- Rod Grizzard (Alabama)
-- Nate Williams (Georgia State)
-- Pete Mickeal (Cincinnati)
-- Britton Johnsen (Utah)
-- Amit Tamir (California)
-- Remon Van de Hare (Netherlands)
-- Jack Hartman (Biola University)
-- Geno Carlisle (California)
-- Jeremy McNeil (Syracuse)
-- Nigel Dixon (Western Kentucky)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PHILADELPHIA 76ERS: (MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Demetrius Alexander (Alabama)
-- Tyrone Barley (St. Joseph's)
-- Zoltan Bencze (Hungary)
-- Anwar Ferguson (Houston)
-- Marques Green (St. Bonaventure)
-- Willie Green (Detroit Mercy)
-- Sani Ibrahim (Gulf Coast College)
-- Andre Iguodala (Arizona)
-- Kyle Korver (Creighton)
-- Alhaji Mohammed (Louisville)
-- Omari Pearson (Mansfield)
-- John Salmons (Miami (FL)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PHOENIX SUNS: (REEBOK VEGAS SUMMER LEAGUE & REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Leandro Barbosa (Brazil)
-- Brett Blizzard (UNC Wilmington)
-- Brian Boddicker (Texas)
-- Hondre Brewer (San Francisco)
-- Shane Christensen (Montana)
-- Derrick Dial (Eastern Michigan)
-- Kirk Haston (Indiana)
-- Jerry Holman (Minnesota)
-- Casey Jacobsen (Stanford)
-- Arthur Johnson (Missouri)
-- Maciej Lampe (Poland)
-- James Moore (New Mexico State)
-- Austin Nichols (Humboldt State)
-- Marvin Stone (Louisville)
-- Yuta Tabuse (BYU Hawaii)
-- Jackson Vroman (Iowa State)
-- Michael Wright (Arizona)
-- Jitim Young (Northwestern)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Tyrone Barley (St. Joseph's)
-- Ha Seung-Jin (South Korea)
-- Tony Younger (Spring Hill College)
-- Dan Dickau (Gonzaga)
-- Marcus Moore (Washington State)
-- Alvin Snow (Eastern Washington)
-- Jamel Thomas (Providence)
-- Michael Kuebler (Hawaii)
-- Qyntel Woods (Northeast Mississippi College)
-- Travis Outlaw (Starkville High)
-- Darius Rice (Miami (FL)
-- Sebastian Telfair (Lincoln High)
-- James Thomas (Texas)
-- Jared Reiner (Iowa)
-- Viktor Khryapa (Ukraine)
-- Ron Slay (Tennessee)
-- Nedzad Sinanovic (Bosnia)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SACRAMENTO KINGS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)

-- Bryan Bracey (Oregon)
-- Erik Daniels (Kentucky)
-- Miah Davis (Pacific)
-- John Edwards (Kent State)
-- Kimani Ffriend (Nebraska)
-- Chris Garnett (Indiana Southeast)
-- Rolando Howell (South Carolina)
-- Jason Keep (San Diego)
-- Kevin Martin (Western Carolina)
-- Ricky Minard (Morehead State)
-- Adam Parada (UC Irvine)
-- Florent Pietrus (France)
-- Phillip Ricci (Oregon State)
-- Ed Scott (Clemson)
-- Jabari Smith (LSU)
-- Andrew Wisniewski (Centenary)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SAN ANTONIO SPURS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE & REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- David Bailey (Loyola)
-- Andre Brown (DePaul)
-- Greg Davis (Troy State)
-- Ronald Dupree (LSU)
-- Corsley Edwards (Central Connecticut State)
-- Noel Felix (Fresno State)
-- Hiram Fuller (Fresno State)
-- Michael Haynes (Fordham)
-- LeRoy Hurd (Texas San Antonio)
-- David Jackson (Oregon)
-- Shawnson Johnson (North Texas)
-- Bernard King (Texas A&M)
-- Brandon Kurtz (Tulsa)
-- Will McDonald (South Florida)
-- Mamadou N’Diaye (Auburn)
-- Kaya Peker (Turkey)
-- Marque Perry (St. Louis)
-- Florent Pietrus (France)
-- Jemeil Rich (SMU)
-- Romain Sato (Xavier)
-- Beno Udrih (Slovenia)
-- Thierry Zig (France)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEATTLE SUPERSONICS: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Erick Barkley (St. John's)
-- Sam Clancy (USC)
-- Mateen Cleaves (Michigan State)
-- Nick Collison (Kansas)
-- Chris Massie (Memphis)
-- Michel Morandais (Colorado)
-- Chris Owens (Texas)
-- Josh Powell (North Carolina State)
-- Alek Radojevic (Barton County College)
-- Luke Ridnour (Oregon)
-- James Singleton (Murray State)
-- Leon Smith (Martin Luther King High)
-- Robert Swift (Bakersfield High)
-- Jeff Trepagnier (USC)
-- Damien Wilkins (Georgia)
-- Ezra Williams (Georgia)
-- George Williams (Houston)
-- Vincent Yarbrough (Tennessee)
-- David Young (North Carolina Central)
-- Derrick Zimmerman (Mississippi State)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TORONTO RAPTORS: (MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Rafael Araujo (BYU)
-- Matt Bonner (Florida)
-- Chris Bosh (Georgia Tech)
-- J.R. Bremer (St. Bonaventure)
-- Desmond Farmer (USC)
-- Roger Mason Jr. (Virginia)
-- Immanuel McElroy (Cincinnati)
-- Sandro Nicevic (Croatia)
-- Pape Sow (Cal State Fullerton)
-- Jermaine Walker (Miami (FL)
-- Mike Williams (Western Michigan)
-- Andrew Wisniewski (Centenary)[/list]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UTAH JAZZ: (REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE)

-- Curtis Borchardt (Stanford)
-- Jermaine Boyette (Weber State)
-- Kueth Duany (Syracuse)
-- Ruben Douglas (New Mexico)
-- Desmon Farmer (USC)
-- Kris Humphries (Minnesota)
-- Raul Lopez (Spain)
-- Dan McClintock (Northern Arizona)
-- Shawnta Rogers (George Washington)
-- Justin Rowe (Maine)
-- Marc Salyers (Samford)
-- Mark Sanford (Washington)
-- Kirk Snyder (Nevada)
-- Jermaine Williams (UNC Charlotte)
-- Maurice Williams (Alabama)
-- Keith Waleskowski (Dayton)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WASHINGTON WIZARDS: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE & REEBOK VEGAS SUMMER LEAGUE)

-- Steve Blake (Maryland)
-- Taliek Brown (Connecticut)
-- Maurice Evans (Texas)
-- Gerald Fitch (Kentucky)
-- David Graves (Notre Dame)
-- Jarvis Hayes (Georgia)
-- Delonte Holland (Cincinnati)
-- Jared Jeffries (Indiana)
-- Jason Jennings (Arkansas State)
-- Art Long (Cincinnati)
-- Jelani McCoy (UCLA)
-- Rich Melzer (Wisconsin River Falls)
-- Gabe Muoneke (Texas)
-- Laron Profit (Maryland)
-- Norm Richardson (Hofstra)
-- Michael Ruffin (Tulsa)
-- Billy Thomas (Kansas)
-- Ime Udoka (Portland State)
-- Jameel Watkins (Georgetown)


PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE (July 6-10) (Orlando, Florida)

MINNESOTA SUMMER LEAGUE (July 6-10) (Minneapolis, Minnesota)

SUMMER PRO LEAGUE (July 10-25) (Long Beach, California)

REEBOK VEGAS SUMMER LEAGUE (July 13-18) Las Vegas, Nevada)

REEBOK ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE (July 16-24) (Salt Lake City, Utah)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Boston has a nice starting lineup with Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Tony Allen, Delonte West and Marcus Banks


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

no one's giving taliek brown a shot?


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I noticed that a bunch of players are on more than one team, like Brian Boddicker and Jackie Butler...? Also I think that Dallas will dominate.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting this, Tdizzle. :greatjob:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> I noticed that a bunch of players are on more than one team, like Brian Boddicker and Jackie Butler...?


Yea, since the majority of these players are not currently under contract with any specific NBA team they will play in more than one summer league in order to increase their chances of making one of the squads. It just gives the players more exposure.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> no one's giving taliek brown a shot?


Washington Wizards are


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Once again great stuff by tdizzle...

Is this all of them? Or have some not been released yet?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Wizards are lacking talent in thier squad - I don't think Kwame deserves to skip these leagues yet.

Looking forward to seeing Pavel in action - he'll have help w/ Harris, Daniels, and Howard.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice to see many players that played here last year or 2, like Horace Jenkins, Matt Bonner, Drew Nicholas, Keith McLeod, Cookie Belcher, Marquis Estill, Corsley Edwards etc :yes:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyy deepdown in my heart i feel taliek brown is going to make a team...cant shoot but does everythinhg else well


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Darko's not on it. Is it because of the hand?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Darko's not on it. Is it because of the hand?


I think if it wasn't his hand, he was going to play in the Olympics for Serbia.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Rosters for the LA summer pro league?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Nice to see many players that played here last year or 2, like Horace Jenkins, Matt Bonner, Drew Nicholas, Keith McLeod, Cookie Belcher, Marquis Estill, Corsley Edwards etc :yes:


I'd like to see someone give Horace Jenkins a chance. To me he's got Darrel Armstrong v2 written all over him.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

*Cleveland Cavaliers:*

Josh Asselin F-C 6-11 - Michigan
Andre Brown F 6-9 - DePaul
Kedrick Brown F 6-7 - Okaloosa-Walton CC
DeSagana Diop C 7-0 - Oak Hill Academy
Chuck Eidson G-F 6-7 - South Carolina
Guilherme Giovannoni F 6-9 - Benetton, Italy
Frank Iguodala F 6-5 - Dayton
Luke Jackson G-F 6-7 - Oregon
Nick Jacobson G 6-4 - Utah
Lonnie Jones C 7-0 - Ball State
Dan Langhi F 6-11 - Vanderbilt
Jason Miskiri G 6-2 - George Mason
Dean Oliver G 5-11 - Iowa
Ryan Randle F-C 6-9 - Maryland
Dajuan Wagner G 6-2 - Memphis


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> *Cleveland Cavaliers:*
> 
> Andre Brown F 6-9 - DePaul


I'll keep on eye on him to see if he does well in the games. The Cavs could use a back-up PF.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Where's Shaun L.?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ya i don't see Livingston anywhere... Where is he?

I think Desmond Penigar will be on a NBA team this coming season, if not New Jersey then somewhere else.

no to Matt Bonner, i don't like him at all. Desmond Farmer and Pape Sow are who i want to see play. ARAUJO!!!

Dorell Wright will surprise alot of you.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Supposedly Okafor isn't going because he's going to be working out with a personal trainer in L.A. preparing for the Olympics.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaWicketOne</b>!
> ya i don't see Livingston anywhere... Where is he?


Not playing...

He has a injury, but even then I rather have him working out everyday than playing in the SPL, he has nothing to prove there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Not playing...
> ...


You can do both, he is a pro athlete now, he has a lot of time for hoops.

The Summer leagues are more than just proving grounds, they give you experience more than anything.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The most interesting Summer league rosters.



LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)


Lionel Chalmers (Xavier)- Could be a very good player for that team.
Tremmel Darden (Niagara)
Mike Johnson (Oklahoma)
Chris Kaman (Central Michigan)
Ontario Lett (Pittsburgh)- Is a nice player to look at because of his wide body
Terence Morris (Maryland)- not a great player but has shown some skill
Brandon Mouton (Texas)- Very good pickup, could easily make the team
Chad Prewitt (Arizona State)
Hollis Price (Oklahoma)- Have always liked his big play ability
Kevin Rice (Utah State)
Quinton Ross (SMU)- nice combo guard that is worth the look
Joe Shipp (California)- good post up guard that can score
Jobey Thomas (UNC Charlotte)- good solid shooter
Jerod Ward (Michigan)
Chris Wilcox (Maryland)-great athlete but really surprised Ely is not on the team

They have skill on this team, very good pickups in Mouton and Morris, Lett is interesting and Price is as well along with solid players that are already on the team in Kaman and Wilcox.



MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES: (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE)


Troy Bell (Boston College)- a sleeper prospect all the way, great player
Jaron Brown (Pittsburgh)
Antonio Burks (Memphis)- another fine athletic PG with skills
Andre Emmett (Texas Tech)- great pickup, very good scorer
Cedric Henderson (Memphis)- like his defensive skills
Ryan Humphrey (Notre Dame)
Dahntay Jones (Duke)- love his athletic ability and intensity
Kris Lang (North Carolina)- has one amazing skill, that hook shot
Antonio Meeking (Louisiana Tech)
Scott Merritt (Marquette)- always liked him, he is a great ball handler for his size
Aerick Sanders (San Diego State)
Ansu Sesay (Ole Miss)- hustle player that is a fine athlete.

The Grizzles have collected a lot of talented and skilled players. Each of them bring something different to the table and they are great looking role players.


MIAMI HEAT: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE)


Nate Green (Indiana State)
Marcus Moore (Washington State)- good pickup, has the ability to be something else.
Marque Perry (St. Louis)- good solid player and is worth a look
Phillip Gilbert (Bradley)
Melvin Sanders (Oklahoma State)
Dorell Wright (South Kent Prep)- very impressive young player
Ron Hale (Florida State)
Josh Powell (North Carolina State)- good athlete and great player to try to build
Darius Rice (Miami (FL)- local college talent with great shooting skill and size
Matt Freije (Vanderbilt)- another fine shooter with height
Jerome Beasley (North Dakota)- very good post player and is a fine talent
Andy Ellis (Texas Tech)- another good big man that can shoot
Albert Miralles (Spain)
Will McDonald (South Florida)- athletic player with good mobility
Wang Zhi-Zhi (China)- great size and touch.


Miami is obviously going after a tall shooting PF or just a PF in general. They have a lot of them on this team and there are a lot of talented ones at that. And they are looking at tall PG's which is smart, a very good roster.




WASHINGTON WIZARDS: (PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE & REEBOK VEGAS SUMMER LEAGUE)


Steve Blake (Maryland)
Taliek Brown (Connecticut)
Maurice Evans (Texas)
Gerald Fitch (Kentucky)
David Graves (Notre Dame)
Jarvis Hayes (Georgia)
Delonte Holland (Cincinnati)
Jared Jeffries (Indiana)
Jason Jennings (Arkansas State)
Art Long (Cincinnati)
Jelani McCoy (UCLA)
Rich Melzer (Wisconsin River Falls)
Gabe Muoneke (Texas)
Laron Profit (Maryland)
Norm Richardson (Hofstra)
Michael Ruffin (Tulsa)
Billy Thomas (Kansas)
Ime Udoka (Portland State)
Jameel Watkins (Georgetown)


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> I think if it wasn't his hand, he was going to play in the Olympics for Serbia.



I think he's not on the Serbian roster (although I could be wrong). But I just remember seeing him on the list of Serbian team I saw.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow Kris Lang is up there... never thought I would see him playing basketball again. Good for him. Nice to see Hollis Price as well, I hope he can make it.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I would like to see Brandon Mouton make an NBA team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> *Cleveland Cavaliers:*
> 
> Frank Iguodala F 6-5 - Dayton


Does anyone know if he's related to Andre?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Orlando Magic(Pepsi Pro Summer League)*

David Bailey G 
Keith Bogans G 
Jamar Smith F 
Mario Kasun C/F 
Anderson Varejao C/F 
Dwight Howard F 
Jameer Nelson G St. Joe's R 
Jimmie Hunter G 
Rod Grizzard G (Oh the irony, Grizzo would be proud  )
Nate Williams F 
Pete Mickeal G/F 
Britton Johnsen F 
Amit Tamir F 
Remon Van de Hare C
Jack Hartman F 
Geno Carlisle G 
Jeremy McNeil F 
Nigel Dixon C/F


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if he's related to Andre?


Yes, he's Andre's brother.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Will James Lang, Lenny Cook, DeAngello Collins play in summer leagues??

Do you know if Alex Garcia will play for the Hornetts summer team?

I looking foward to see some countryman in the summer leagues. Varejão and Giovannoni (cavs).

Pizzoni


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Go Derek Hood and Jason Jennings!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

What's the deal with Herve? I don't see his name anywhere. Any info?


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Go Derek Hood and Jason Jennings!


Word.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Will James Lang, Lenny Cook, DeAngello Collins play in summer leagues??


I know James Lang's season with the Oklahoma Storm just ended as the Storm lost in the first round of the USBL post season tournament.

The last league I saw Lenny Cooke playing in was the Philippines Basketball Association although I don't believe he is playing there any more. As for DeAngelo Collins I'm not sure.

However, I wouldn't be suprised to see any of them get onto a summer league squad. All three have a lot of potential and I would think an NBA franchise would love to get them on their summer league team to see how the perform.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

I hope josh powell makes a team only because we went to the same high school and I know him.


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

For the Spurs, Ronald Dupree will be interesting to see. If he's worked hard on his game, he could impress.

Looking forward to seeing how Beno Udrih and Sato go.

LeRoy Hurd will be a local favourite. 

Kaya Peker and Florent Pietrus come with some decent wraps too.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Will James Lang, Lenny Cook, DeAngello Collins play in summer leagues??
> 
> Do you know if Alex Garcia will play for the Hornetts summer team?


Alex Garcia and James Lang will be on the Hornets team playing in the Southern California Summer Pro League in Long Beach on July 12-18.

This team will also includ one-year veteran David West, first-round draft pick J.R. Smith second-round draft pick Tim Pickett and some free agents trying to make an NBA roster.

Weird thing : On the Southern California Summer Pro League website there is no mention of the Hornets, but on that article, Bristow mention a summer league team. (just a few lines, the article is about the signing of J..R Smith).


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

When are we gonna find out Seattle's roster?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate College/Team Yrs 
Leandro Barbosa G 6-3 188 11/28/82 Baura Tilibra (Brazil) 1 
Brett Blizzard G 6-3 190 7/12/80 N.C.-Charlotte ‘03 R 
Brian Boddicker F 6-8 228 6/8/81 Texas ‘04 R 
Hondre Brewer C 7-0 260 3/15/80 San Francisco ’02 R 
Shane Christensen G 6-1 186 11/16/78 Montana ’02 R 
Derrick Dial G 6-4 184 12/20/75 Eastern Michigan ’98 4 
Kirk Haston F 6-9 242 3/10/79 Indiana ’01 2 
Jerry Holman F/C 6-10 222 12/18/79 Minnesota ’03 R 
Casey Jacobsen G/F 6-6 215 3/19/81 Stanford '03 2 
Arthur Johnson F/C 6-9 255 12/20/81 Missouri ’04 R 
Maciej Lampe F/C 6-11 275 2/5/85 Universidad Complutense (Spain) 1 
James Moore F 6-8 210 4/16/82 New Mexico State ’04 R 
Austin Nichols F 6-6 205 4/8/82 Humboldt State ’04 R 
Marvin Stone F/C 6-10 240 6/2/81 Louisville ‘03 R 
Yuta Tabuse G 5-9 165 10/5/80 BYU-Hawaii ’02 R 
Jackson Vroman F/C 6-10 220 1/6/81 Iowa State ’04 R 
Michael Wright F 6-8 238 1/7/80 Arizona ’02 R 
Jitim Young G 6-2 190 12/19/81 Northwestern ’04 R


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tha supes</b>!
> When are we gonna find out Seattle's roster?


Sonics Announce Summer-League Roster (7-8-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Updated 7-11-04


----------

